# Lindsay Lohan- Porno Filmposter veröffentlicht!



## Mandalorianer (29 Mai 2010)

Lindsay Lohan- Porno Filmposter veröffentlicht!

Das ging schnell. Lange vor eigentlichem Drehbeginn, erschienen jetzt zwei Poster des Films „Inferno“ im Internet. Skandal-Nudel Lindsay Lohan wird darin in der Rolle der berühmt, berüchtigten Porno-Darstellerin Linda Lovelace zu sehen sein.

Die Fotos wurden in Los Angeles von Lindsays Haus- und Hof-Fotografen Tyler Shields geschossen. Sie zeigen die Schauspielerin mit der typischen Lovelace Frisur halbnackt auf einem Bett sitzend. Im Hintergrund: Ein unbekannter Mann, der dabei ist, seine Hose zu öffnen. Das zweite Bild ist ganz in gelb gehalten und soll wohl eine Hommage an das Original Poster des Filmes „Deep Throat“ sein. Lovelace spielte 1972 die Hauptrolle in dem Kult-Porno.

Insider wundern sich jetzt über die frühe Veröffentlichung des Posters. Eigentlich wollte Regisseur Matthew Wilder bei den Filmfestspielen in Cannes näheres über das Filmprojekt verraten. Doch die restliche Besetzung bleibt weiterhin ein Rätsel. Jetzt macht Lindsay mal wieder den zweiten Schritt vor dem Ersten. Vielleicht wollte sie den momentanen Presserummel um ihre Gerichtsverhandlung ausnutzen und ihr Karriere-Eisen schmieden, 
solange es heiß ist.



​*Da bin Ich ja mal gespannt 

Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (29 Mai 2010)

> Da bin Ich ja mal gespannt



ich auch, hoffen wir mal das es ein paar nette scenen werden


----------



## dionys58 (29 Mai 2010)

*Nur konsequent, dass sie einen Pornostar spielt. *


----------



## Katzun (29 Mai 2010)

dionys58 schrieb:


> *Nur konsequent, dass sie einen Pornostar spielt. *



schöne antwort:thumbup:


----------



## romanderl (1 Juni 2010)

interressant  vielen dank für die pics!


----------



## cyreander (29 Juni 2010)

die rolle passt zu ihr. das meine ich NICHT negativ oder abwertend.


----------



## Punisher (16 Okt. 2010)

Hoffentlich zeigt sie was


----------



## Snoopy (27 Okt. 2010)

Mal abwarten was die Amis von dem Film wieder alles rausschneiden.


----------

